# What do you use to collect your eggs?



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

With only getting a couple of eggs a day, we normally just carry our 2 or 3 eggs in by hand. But after incubating for the first time. It's got me thinking.....if we end up with 12 girls - or more. What do people use to collect their eggs to carry in? The old wicket trug basket? Or the metal pail? Do peeps have favourites? Please tell me what you use....and why! TY x


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I take the egg carton with me. I get 5-6 a day


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

What ever I have in hand ... even a shirt tail. lol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep I've tucked them in my shirt tail a few times. Today there were 16 since I didn't pick them up yesterday. Too many for the shirt so I grabbed an empty feed bag and used that. Whatever works.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Old "Bucket" style basket. Ill look for pic..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Wood & wire handle, it was my Great Granddads.. 

But whatever's handy sometimes, too..


----------



## viktimh (Jul 18, 2012)

You all make me want more chickens. We have 4 only 3 laying but with 100+ heat been getting average 2 a day so either my hands or the bowl with all the veggies I've picked.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Some good ideas. Love the ole bucket pic Cogburn. Think I will out for a wicker basket or wooden trug! Anybody else got any pics or ideas?


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

I use my daughter, she's quite happy to run up and down collecting two at a time!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I only gets 3 eggs a day right now at all different times. The duck lays in the morning, and the 2 chickens afternoon. Normally I pick up the duck egg when I open the coop and the kids grab the other eggs as the girls lay. Once all the girls are laying I guess I'll use what ever I grab at the moment.


----------



## BikerChick (Jul 13, 2012)

I usually use a basket, but while working in the coop thismorning, I put an egg in my pocket.... And forgot about it!


----------



## Rt66Chix (Aug 21, 2012)

I use a small galvenized bucket to carry their daily ration of scratch to my chickens. Once I've emptied the pail, I then use it to gather the 4-6 eggs. I always thank my girls for their eggs, too.


----------



## bevie55 (Jul 4, 2012)

I only have two hens. I use my hands. One of them laid her first egg today!


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

my shirt tail. lol


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

A wire basket I got from the dollar store.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

bevie55 said:


> I only have two hens. I use my hands. One of them laid her first egg today!


Congratulations!


----------



## jtwins (Aug 6, 2012)

I usually take a plastic grocery sack out with me. We have 19 layers and get at least 15 eggs per day.


----------



## AmyR (Jul 25, 2012)

2 chickens, 2 eggs, 2 hands... Coincidence? I think not!!


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have 5 laying hens 3 RIR and 2 bantams i just take out a egg box and then just take them back!! But some time I leav the eggs to grow and the eventually I have like 20 to go and collect so I use a old bucket like cogburns


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

bevie55 said:


> i only have two hens. I use my hands. One of them laid her first egg today!


congrats well done keep up the great work !!!!!


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

Simple basket. Makes life easy


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Old bucket style basket.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

KenimokPoultry said:


> Simple basket. Makes life easy


Nice I like that...


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice one! ...... Can't wait for my new chicks to start. Will b a basket or me too me thinks!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Since it has gotten so cold here I check for eggs every couple of hours. I have 9 of my 12 that are actively laying. I usually bring in 2-4 at a time. I just put them in my sweatshirt or coat pockets. When all 12 are laying and it is warm enough to go back to collecting twice a day I will find a basket of some kind.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

_"What do you use to collect your eggs?"_

A Kawasaki Mule 610...at least that's how I justified the purchase to the wife....

P.S. The 8 BO's are presently laying two eggs a day...when at full production I expect that to double


----------



## sallycat19 (Oct 16, 2012)

We've only got 4 girls and only 2 of them are laying eggs at moment, so I use my hands too )


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a nice sturdy straw basket that I use. I cut up a few egg cartons in sections and laid them inside the basket so they fit kind of snug!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I saw a picture the other day of an apron that you wear while you clean your pens that has small pockets all over it that can hold 18 eggs. And it has other pockets. I'll look to see if I can find the link.


----------



## BikerChick (Jul 13, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Since it has gotten so cold here I check for eggs every couple of hours. I have 9 of my 12 that are actively laying. I usually bring in 2-4 at a time. I just put them in my sweatshirt or coat pockets. When all 12 are laying and it is warm enough to go back to collecting twice a day I will find a basket of some kind.


I use a metal basket from the Dollar Tree. It holds 2 dozen large eggs. It beats $6 for the basket at Tractor Supply!


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

I've not even thought about this lol  my older girls have got a few weeks before they start laying, and the younger girls a few more weeks after that. I have 7, so was thinking of just taking out an empty egg box? I might have to invest in a basket though, they look very cool  

X


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I collected one egg the other day from my Banty Butter Chicken. I put it in my pocket with my iPhone. Then I bent over and heard "pop." Well, lets just say - they don't make an app for that. Lol


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sob. My chickens haven't laid for a couple of weeks and my new chicks are too young yet.....I actually had to BUY a box, unbelievable! Thinking of rigging up a light in the coop to see if that might help!


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

I just use a egg carton ill collect in morning leave carton in hen house and collect again later i have 12 hens when i take them in the house ill always give my dog 2 she loves them. she will even just crack shell and lick the inside out.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great idea kitz! I like the egg box idea. Never given my dogs raw eggs. Might give it a try.... Just crack it open into their bowl?


----------

